# Let's see your Plant Tanks!



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I just moved into a new house and decided that my plant collection was getting kinda large. I want to start propagating alot of the plants to use in projects and to trade with fellow hobbiest. So I decided to set up a 48" low tank with intense lighting to use as a nursery for cuttings and a place for the smaller sensitive species.

Then I bought a indoor greenhouse with a vinyl cover to house the bigger plants like philodendron and kohlerias. Right now it only has one double bulb 36" T5 but I was thinking about getting one of the 6 bulb T5 retrofits off Ebay (if you have any advise on those please let me know!). The plants all have just moved and are not settled in yet but should start to fill out.

I figured there had to be others on here that have growout tanks for their plants. Let's see them! 

Cutting nursery:

























































Greenhouse 36x20x60:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sigh...I need to break down and get one of those mini green houses. I could grow a lot more nepenthes


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a pretty amazing setup you have there.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Sweet Plants ! I see a few I'd really like to have...


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

frogparty said:


> sigh...I need to break down and get one of those mini green houses. I could grow a lot more nepenthes


Hey, for 30 bucks they're pretty awesome! I was thinking about setting up one for carnivorous plants and one for the tropicals (aroids/gesneriads mainly). Especially when I start ordering in the Heliamphora. I always find that building the right kind of lighting system is the biggest issue though, mainly because of cost.


----------



## sandnmyteeth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Where did you get the green house?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in the middle of changing mine around but i'll try to get some pics. Its not going to be easy though


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

7 1/2 x 5 1/5ft enclosed grow room with 1 48x18in shelf and 2 36" shelves 
I can't get a good shoot from inside since its so small but heres a few from outside the door. The plastic shelf only went in yesterday. 
*large photos. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/growroom2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/growroom.jpg


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

sandnmyteeth2 said:


> Where did you get the green house?


Lowes, I ended up modifying it to make it more study, and lighting will be a challange but it's a good foundation to start on.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

What is the name of the vine that is creeping on the wall?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like a Marcgravia species.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

what's that plant in the top left with the big leaves on the treefern?









and these?









I'd love to get some clippings of these


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1st one looks like a dischidia
2nd one's a marcgravia. I want a cutting of it too


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

raimeiken said:


> what's that plant in the top left with the big leaves on the treefern?


Thats a Raphidophora, and the creeping ones are indeed Marcgravias. 

The bigger reddish one is M. rectifolia and the smaller bright green one is an unknown species from Costa Rica or Panama. The M rectifolia also makes the long willow/ficus looking leaves that are in the pot next to it, thats the adult foliage.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats alot of space in there! What plants are you growing?




bussardnr said:


> 7 1/2 x 5 1/5ft enclosed grow room with 1 48x18in shelf and 2 36" shelves
> I can't get a good shoot from inside since its so small but heres a few from outside the door. The plastic shelf only went in yesterday.
> *large photos.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/growroom2.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/growroom.jpg


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I little of everything. I have a good sized pep collection. dischidia, begonias, broms, cactus, Gesneriads, aroids, and a few other random things.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, really nice plant collections guys! If only I could have as much space as you two! I did some rearranging and added another small plant tank recently - to accommodate new plants and just to make some room in the overcrowded grow tanks.

Josh, what is the ripply/undulating-leaved medium aroid?

bussardnr, are the tanks plant or frog tanks? Any chance we could see what's inside? 

Here's one of the tanks I was cleaning up:


















This is a new tank:


















No room wasted!!! 









Somehow, most of these plants are going to find their way into future frog tanks.... I am working on at least two tanks in my head as of now. 


Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Josh, what is the ripply/undulating-leaved medium aroid?


The one behind the large Kohlerias? That's the epiphytic ginger I gave you a rhizome of awhile back, musta not done too well huh? Lol!!! ;-) It's pretty sensitive and most of the rhizomes I had died off but this one is growing pretty nicely. I'll have to show you pics when it blooms, it's like a miniture Heliconia flower.

Love the Lepanthes, is it calodictyon?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

JoshH said:


> The one behind the large Kohlerias? That's the epiphytic ginger I gave you a rhizome of awhile back, musta not done too well huh? Lol!!! ;-) It's pretty sensitive and most of the rhizomes I had died off but this one is growing pretty nicely. I'll have to show you pics when it blooms, it's like a miniture Heliconia flower.
> 
> Love the Lepanthes, is it calodictyon?


Busted!!! That ginger is now in plant heaven. I asked for that one. It started growing foliage a couple times and tired out... maybe too much moisture?? Wish I could have kept it going.

Yeah, it's calodictyon. It looks nice at the moment (I just got it the other day ) - hopefully it will look as nice by the end of summer. I'm pretty good at over-watering plants, so I'm hoping this orchid and I are a good match.  I'm not too sure about the footcandles for it, so I'm trying to give it the 'bright shade' I've read about, but I've got all the other conditions taken care of - warm, high humidity, wet, and good air flow. We'll see......

Better pics:


















Got this one with L calodictyon, L manabina:








It was on sale, what else could I do?! I think of it as a rehoming fee.  (or funeral expenses!  )

Mike


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool thread Josh.

Here's one of the plant racks, need to get pics of the others. 














































In the tub...I have VERY nice parents...


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Warm growing orchidarium


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Emily - Great plant rack! Thats what I was going to use for the plants before I found the greenhouse. Eventually I will get a rack like that too, for the drier loving stuff. Healthy looking plants in there!

Chris - I like the practical design of this. The ability to utilize the sides of the tank using eggcrate is cool, I'll probably steal this idea for my mini-greenhouse ;-) Looks like you have quite a collection of rare orchids. Whats the white thing on the right?


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

WS-9023U-IT by La Crosse Technology - Tomorrow's Weather Today


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Before planting the viv


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisATX said:


> WS-9023U-IT by La Crosse Technology - Tomorrow's Weather Today



Hi,
how 'robust' is this with high humidity? Have you had it operating for long and what sort of humidity range exists in this set up? I've never found a reliable one that will withstand the constant high humidity of a PDF tank.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been up and running over a year, with constant Rh > 80%


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisATX said:


> It's been up and running over a year, with constant Rh > 80%



Excellent - all I need to do now is find a stockist in the UK!

Regards
Marcus


----------

